# New bandsaw



## Chippygeoff (25 Feb 2016)

I am about to buy a new bandsaw and was wondering if any of the members had the one I an thinking of getting. I did put this post on the tool section but did not get much of a response.

I only need a small bandsaw as I don't have the space for a large one. I have looked at what's available and have narrowed my choice down to the Record BS250. It's the smallest in the range. It will take blades up to half inch and the motor is more powerful than most other bandsawsof the same size. It's main use will be making bandsaw boxes. I saw a video demo and was quite impressed and it will do everything I want it to. If anyone had this bandsaw I would greatly appreciate your appraisal of it. Thanks.


----------



## Claymore (25 Feb 2016)

Geoff, Malcolm (Alexam) on here is your man for bandsaw boxes he makes and sells some beauties.
Cheers and great to hear back on here again

Brian


----------



## ChrisR (25 Feb 2016)

Geoff.

I have the Record BS350, it is very well made and is a pleasure to use, far better than the small Axminster saw, that I had previously. 

The BS350, that I have is ideal for band saw boxes, using a ¼” blade.

I use the blades from (Tuff Saws) they cut like a hot knife through butter. :shock: 

As Brian said in his post Malcolm (Alexam) is the band saw box king, I am sure he will be along soon to give you some information.

Hope this is of some help.

Chris.


----------



## Alexam (25 Feb 2016)

I'm happy to give you any help I can Geoff and if you are ever up this way, lets get together for a chat.

If you can stretch to the 300 series of Record, I believe they are more closely monitored by Record and you may be ablke to pick up a second hand one. The guarantee on new models is 5 years which is far better than others offer and I am well pleased with my BS400.

Malcolm


----------



## charity man (29 Mar 2016)

Hi, Geoff I have a bs250 bandsaw and I use Tuff saw blades and find they are the best, I just use mine for cutting out blanks for turning, the biggest problem I found was the dust it kicked out even though I had an extractor on it, I put some draft excluder around the doors and it is much better, can be a bit fiddley changing the blade, hope this helps, John.


----------



## sunnybob (29 Mar 2016)

From experience, buy the biggest bandsaw that you just cant quite afford. Buying cheap will very soon show you that its cheap for a reason. And its amazing how hobby work suddenly requires you cut something that the little bandsaw cant cope with.


----------



## Alexam (29 Mar 2016)

I started with this small second hand one and managed to make a number of boxes





That did me for a while with a Tuffsaw 1/4" blade, but a bit tricky getting the guides in place.

When I moved to a larger size bandsaw, it make all the difference with a 1/8" blade and I managed to sell the old one almost for what I paid, so try with something small initially and move on if you like it and are prepared to pay more.

Malcolm


----------



## Chippygeoff (1 Apr 2016)

After having a chat with the bandsaw box king, Malcolm, I have decided to go for the Rcord BS350S or even the BS400. The reviews are really good. I should be getting it in a couple of weeks, just waiting for a little nest egg to pop through the letter box.


----------



## Alexam (1 Apr 2016)

Hi Geoff, that's good news and I'm sure you will not be dissapointed. 

Don't forget to buy when there is a display/show at one of the retailers to take advantage of discount and free delivery. If it's not too soon, Yandles have one on the 8-9 April. Keep us posted on this please.

Malcolm


----------



## ChrisR (2 Apr 2016)

Geoff.

As Malcolm said, I am sure you will not be disappointed with either the 400 or 350 Record saws.

Don’t forget Tuff-Saw’s for your blades.

Take care.

Chris.

Mod edit:- replies to the following coment have been split to thread in Off topic:-



> Second attempt to post this, Windows 10, I can’t find words to describe how useless it is, or ones that can be used on the forum. :evil:


----------

